# Looking for book on Church and government



## B.L.Smith (Feb 25, 2021)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a book on Church and Government? I'm looking for something up to date about the times we're going through. Thanks


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 25, 2021)

_How Jesus Runs the Church_ by Guy Waters is excellent!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

